# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  If your username predicts the way you die , how would it happen?

## Flavor

Find a way to predict the way you die using your username. Mine would be by poison.

----------


## Cuchculan

I'd be a warrior. Good way to go.

----------


## CeltAngel

Probably crushed by a statue in some moronic accident. Seems fitting.  ::

----------


## Otherside

"How long, how long will I slide?
Separate my side, I don't
I don't believe it's bad
Slit my throat it's all I ever"

Otherside, Red Hot Chilli Peppers. Slitting my own throat sounds a bit depressing.

----------


## CeCe

I can't think of anything with my username? This thread is disturbing.

----------


## CeltAngel

> I can't think of anything with my username? This thread is disturbing.



 ::

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 death by Flea Boom Boom

----------

